# "Neue" MDR um 4 Moderatorin



## didi33 (18 März 2022)

Stephanie Müller-Spirra ist Nachfolgerin von Anja Koebel. Eine gut Wahl wie ich finde.:thumbup:

*Schlagfertiger Neuzugang: Stephanie Müller-Spirra moderiert „MDR um 4“*


----------



## Rolli (18 März 2022)

Auf jeden Fall hübscher wink2


----------



## Tittelelli (23 März 2022)

hauptsache ihr Verklemmten habt was zu sabbern


----------



## buck danny (27 Juni 2022)

Wieder jemand wegen Alter aus sortiert?


----------



## pold1 (4 Juli 2022)

buck danny schrieb:


> Wieder jemand wegen Alter aus sortiert?











Riverboat Leipzig | MDR.DE


Kim Fisher und Jörg Kachelmann begrüßen wieder spannende Gäste: Katja Burkard, Wolfgang Lippert, Jan Sosniok, Pater Anselm, Anja Koebel, Clarissa Corrêa da Silva, Ulf Kirsten & Benjamin Kirsten sowie Sebastian Harbort.




www.mdr.de





schaust du dir hier ist gleich am Anfang an, nicht Alters wegen sondern nennen wir es mal Sinnkrise oder so ähnlich


----------

